# "Kramer's" Racist Tirade -- Caught on Tape



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*"Kramer's" Racist Tirade -- Caught on Tape*

Posted Nov 20th 2006 8:30AM by TMZ Staff
Filed under: Train Wrecks

WARNING: WHAT YOU ARE ABOUT TO SEE IS PROFANE AND RACIAL

Michael Richards exploded in anger as he performed at a famous L.A. comedy club last Friday, hurling racial epithets that left the crowd gasping, and *TMZ has obtained exclusive video *of the ugly incident.

Richards, who played the wacky Cosmo Kramer on the hit TV show "Seinfeld," appeared onstage at the Laugh Factory in West Hollywood. Kyle Doss, an African-American, told TMZ he and some friends were in the cheap seats and he was playfully heckling Richards when suddenly, the comedian lost it.

The camera started rolling just as Richards began his attack, screaming at one of the men, "Fifty years ago we'd have you upside down with a f***ing fork up your ass."

Richards continued, "You can talk, you can talk, you're brave now motherf**ker. Throw his ass out. He's a ******! He's a ******! He's a ******! A ******, look, there's a ******!"

The crowd is visibly and audibly confused and upset. Richards responds by saying, "They're going to arrest me for calling a black man a ******."

One of the men who was the object of Richard's tirade was outraged, shouting back "That's un-f***ing called for, ain't necessary."

After the three-minute tirade, it appears the majority of the audience members got up and left in disgust.

Attempts to reach Richards' reps were unsuccessful.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

What the hell was he thinking??


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Bonehead!!! What an ASSMAN.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

How can ya get mad at this guy??just look at him!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

:/: I wonder how long it will take for the lawsuit.....for a hate crime


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

pure craziness...........


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

This is all we are going to hear about the next week and a half...


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

he mightve done this just to get publicity, alot of morons are talking about him


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> he mightve done this just to get publicity, alot of morons are talking about him


Thats not the kind of publicity someone like him would want. There are better ways to obtain publicity than through racial hatred.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

He's on Letterman tonight


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

What time is he 1130? I will be working


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

saw that train wreck last night on Letterman and the guy was a blathering idiot.

why he didn't just say he lost his temper and leave it at that ?

plenty of blacks have made racial remarks ,made quick apologies and moved on.

this "kramer" guy went on and on and on till i finally had to shut the TV off.

now will have to hear of this drivel until something else eclipses it.

like O.J. and his new book


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

sounds like a good case for Jackie Chiles:-D


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Thats not the kind of publicity someone like him would want. There are better ways to obtain publicity than through racial hatred.


Yeah, better to get drunk, get arrested for OUI, THEN start your racial tirade.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

4ransom said:


> sounds like a good case for Jackie Chiles:-D


"Did I tell you to use the Racial Epithets?"
"I didn't tell you to use the Racial Epithets."
"Only a DAMN FOOL would use the Racial Epithets (with the cameras rolling)..."
"This is my ultimate humiliation."


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

"Kramer" your apology was touching and warm, right to the bone......


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

Killjoy said:


> Yeah, better to get drunk, get arrested for OUI, THEN start your racial tirade.


I wonder when he will be going into rehab. That is what they usually do when they have these meltdowns.


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

Is there a smiley for "blowing your brains out". I have to watch the apology, it's on Break.com, but I'm still laughing over the guy saying "You cracker-ass white boy, this is why you ain't done nothing since Sienfeld!" ROFL. That is pwnage.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

LOL, poor Kramer. Here is a funny clip and the apology. 



http://vidclick.blogspot.com/2006/11/seinfeld-star-apologizes-on-letterman.html


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Another one. http://www.yourdailymedia.com/media/1164799313/Seinfeld_quot;Lost_Episodequot;_Featuring_Kramers_Racist_Statements


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Like many "police brutality" videos, we don't know what led up to this tirade. Unless we are really missing something it would appear this guy has lost it and allowed himself to show the ugliness and/or sickness within. The comment regarding his lack of gigs since "SEINFELD" may be right on the mark.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh man, that was awesome.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh lord, I almost pissed myself. :L:
Politically Incorrect at it's best...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Oh lord, I almost pissed myself. :L:
> Politically Incorrect at it's best...


maybe you should look in the mirror:-D


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Honestly, the dudes are suing now for how much money??? Ya think they heckled just to get some cash?


----------

